

Ask HN: How to focus and work on something that you hate and disgust - linhmtran168

I am working on a project that I inherited from another developer. It&#x27;s a nightmare to me; coding styles, complicated logics without one line of comments. As a result, my performance has been below average. I want to get it done as soon as possible, but it seem that I can&#x27;t focus on working on it. Looking at the code for few minutes, I can&#x27;t help but looking for other interesting things on the web (HN, Reddit) to ease my frustration. Any advice is appreciated.
======
projectdelphai
Three ideas:

1\. Write a list of things that you need to do each really small
implementations and keep it in front of you (I use google calendar tasks and
keep it in an open tab next to you). Each time you finish a task highlight it
or check it off. After a while, each unfinished bullet point will start to bug
you especially the longer its been unfinished (at least for me). This helped
me finish tasks I hate just because I hate it being the only unfinished task
on my list.

2\. I can't remember where, but I once read a statement by a coder who said
that if a change is too hard implement [in code] restructure the code so that
the change is easier to do. I would suggest that whenever you need to work
with a section of code that you rewrite it so that you understand it better
and can work with it. After all, its your project now, not the old developers.
This will take time, but if you plan to stay with the codebase for a while, it
might be the better option.

3\. And then of course, you could just chug away at the project and work your
way through it. If you just want to finish it hard and fast, I would suggest
the Pomodoro Technique. I always prefer #1 than the pomodoro, but I've read a
lot of people that swear by it, so it probably has some value.

------
bjourne
I tell myself that if I finish this boring chore today, afterwards I get to
buy candy, ice cream, cookies or beer. Since I enjoy those things focusing
becomes much easier because I know there is a reward.

------
SamREye26
Try using tapping, the EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique). It's endorsed by Dr.
Mercola ([http://eft.mercola.com](http://eft.mercola.com)), amongst others. It
looks really silly, admittedly, so don't do it around people with which you
want to maintain a level of respect, but I've personally used it at times. To
be clear, I'm not sure if it truly unlocks the emotional blockage, or whether
it's the personal embarrassment of having to put yourself through such a
stupid looking exercise that makes you want to JFDI.

I'm sure this will attract some jeers, but I'm not saying this is explicable
and robust science--but it got me the desired effect.

~~~
cup
This looks incredibly dubious. Im going to try it now and see if it helps when
I run my ELISA.

------
meerita
Just think about finishing it up. It works for me. I mentalize to do it and do
it well. Most of the times, at the end, I like what I did.

------
devb0x
Break it down into pieces. And then do that again. until it is manageable.
Then kill those tasks one by one

